# bob martin worming tablets



## smudgebiscuit

Has anyone else tried these? Gave Molly a dose today & now 8 hours later she has been sick twice & has diahhorea  
Had Milbemax from vets for her 1st worming but thought Bob Martin would be ok as they are sold in PAH. Feel bad for making my girl ill


----------



## Taylorbaby

no!! do not use these they are pure crap!

use panacur / drontal / milbamax or ask the vet, but please do not ever buy anything from a supermarket or bob martin! have seen first hand what this does!


----------



## smudgebiscuit

i had no idea-thought they were a reputable brand & we used them on our cat years ago. When you say they full of crap-why do they sell them in PAH? I feel terrible


----------



## Taylorbaby

smudgebiscuit said:


> i had no idea-thought they were a reputable brand & we used them on our cat years ago. When you say they full of crap-why do they sell them in PAH? I feel terrible


the reason they sell them? 'because they can'


----------



## smudgebiscuit

grrrrrr it makes me mad  i weighed her 3 times to check dose,spent ages looking in PAH choosing what i thought was a good brand......just hope she gets better soon


----------



## simplysardonic

I avoid BM, I find it at best ineffective, there's other much better ones out there
Hope your girl feels better soon


----------



## Taylorbaby

smudgebiscuit said:


> grrrrrr it makes me mad  i weighed her 3 times to check dose,spent ages looking in PAH choosing what i thought was a good brand......just hope she gets better soon


always best to go to the vet, dont worry we all mke mistakes, when i had my dog when i first got him we thought that pets at home and worming was all safe and he was Very ill 

i was also at the vets last year and 2 kitten brought in fitting  they saidthat they can spend up to 2 days fitting as they had had bob martin flea / or wormer (cant rem now) poor poor babies 

the vet boards have all complained but apparntly not enough die for them to remove it, plus it makesthem money, why would they?


----------



## smudgebiscuit

she has only been sick twice-both times after we've given her food so hoping if we keep her off food & just give water tomorrow then she'll be ok. She had the same when we got her-previous owners fed her Wagg & all she did was be sick quite a lot & have severe diahhorea...we changed her gradually over to Wainwrights & she's been thriving ever since  until i made a bad decision today :frown:


----------



## Maiisiku

I've only heard bad things about bobmartin... go to pet meds hun you can buy drontol tablets for dogs for about £1.80 a tablet which is cheaper than buying them from boots.


----------



## OllieBob

Nitroscanate is an effective wormer but it does have more side effects than some of the others such as Drontal. D&V is one of those side effects. Did you give it with food and keep the tablet whole as they are enteric coated and need to pass through the stomach whole.
Many of the old wormers caused diarrhoea which clears up once it passes through the gut.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

I would stick with milbemax we always get these from the vet and never had any problems. Hope your baby gets better soon


----------



## smudgebiscuit

packet said to give tablet whole with a small portion of food-which i did,then it said to feed 8 hours later-which i did & she vomitted it all back up,been sick again and had a bit of diahhorea. Just took her out for pee & poo & her poo has firmed up -still pale but i could at least get it in a poo bag this time!!!


----------



## reido

i had no idea they were a poor medicine, i wormed my pup with them the other day with no problems what so ever.


thought they were a safe bet as they are from pets at home.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

I usually use Drontal, panacur and the last couple of times a new one called
Cestem. All veterinary strength ones, but really expensive at the vets.
You can get them all on line without a prescription much cheaper. Check various on line vet pharmacies, but one you could use that is safe is Vetmedic
Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices.


----------



## kimdelyse

Taylorbaby said:


> no!! do not use these they are pure crap!
> 
> use panacur / drontal / milbamax or ask the vet, but please do not ever buy anything from a supermarket or bob martin! have seen first hand what this does!


Little unfair...Bob Martin is a few villages over from us, hence I know a few people who work there. With all the insider info I use their treats, shampoos...never had a problem.

Sorry to hear OP's doggy had a bad experience though


----------



## smudgebiscuit

kimdelyse, i've used bob martin before on our cat & everything been ok. just like other things in this world.....we've all been to Argos and had a part or screw missing from a wardrobe!!! There's always someone that will have a bad experience with a product or service....i was just the unlucky one this time. I won't use Bob Martin again on my puppy as it obviously doesn't suit her, but others have used their products successfully


----------



## archiebaby

Sled dog hotel said:


> I usually use Drontal, panacur and the last couple of times a new one called
> Cestem. All veterinary strength ones, but really expensive at the vets.
> You can get them all on line without a prescription much cheaper. Check various on line vet pharmacies, but one you could use that is safe is Vetmedic
> Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices.


thats interesting, i just looked on that website and the drontal plus x 1 tablet are really cheap but says it can be used in pregnant bitches i always believed only panacur was safe for pregnant bitches


----------



## kimdelyse

I'm just being senstive, us West Country folk love our local businesses! lol! 

Glad you've not ruled them out entirely from this unfortunate experience, hope your pup makes a swift recovery. And you definatey shouldn't feel bad, you bought a reputable product from a reputable shop.


----------



## Rolosmum

We use milbemax for our youngest springer, the older girl has been on Drontal but we are in the process of changing her to milbemax, because it compliments better with Advocate which we got cos of the slugs/snails that the youngest took a liking to.

Our breeder uses Frontline and Drontal, but we are using Advocate and Milbemax, I think the cost especially for worming tablets isnt too bad and our vet is one of the dearer ones it seems.

I use Bob Martin for their doggy wipes and sometimes poo bags, but prefer vet input for the stuff that actually touches the dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

archiebaby said:


> thats interesting, i just looked on that website and the drontal plus x 1 tablet are really cheap but says it can be used in pregnant bitches i always believed only panacur was safe for pregnant bitches


Just checked the catalogue and the only one it says in there thats ok for pregnant bitches is the Panacur liquid. So dont know??


----------



## Taylorbaby

kimdelyse said:


> Little unfair...Bob Martin is a few villages over from us, hence I know a few people who work there. With all the insider info I use their treats, shampoos...never had a problem.
> 
> Sorry to hear OP's doggy had a bad experience though


ive used the shampoo with no probs, but i only ever myself personal experiences and then had to help people with expereinces all bad with the flea / wormers

you said that you use treats/shampoo, but do you use the flea/womers?


----------



## archiebaby

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just checked the catalogue and the only one it says in there thats ok for pregnant bitches is the Panacur liquid. So dont know??


well, thats what i thought, but on that link, it clearly said the drontal plus tablet was ok for pregnant bitches


----------



## Blitz

Bob Martin wormers have been around for longer than any other wormer, probably still got the same ingredients as 40 years ago! They certainly dont kill worms though it sounds like they might kill the animal. Go to your vet for advice then if you want to save money order the recommended one online from a place like viovet.


----------



## OllieBob

Blitz said:


> Bob Martin wormers have been around for longer than any other wormer, probably still got the same ingredients as 40 years ago! They certainly dont kill worms though it sounds like they might kill the animal. Go to your vet for advice then if you want to save money order the recommended one online from a place like viovet.


The ingredients have changed over the years, same as worm treatments in humans have changed. And yes they do still work but they can cause a bit of digestive disturbance in the interim. All drug companies will tell you that the latest medicine is the best/better than all the rest as it is to their financial advantage to get people to buy their brands, worming treatments are no different in this respect. Always research before choosing so you know what you are giving them. 
Any wormer is only effective on the day that it is administered, once it has been excreted then they can pick up worms immediately if exposed to them.


----------



## Happy Paws2

smudgebiscuit said:


> Has anyone else tried these? Gave Molly a dose today & now 8 hours later she has been sick twice & has diahhorea
> Had Milbemax from vets for her 1st worming but thought Bob Martin would be ok as they are sold in PAH. Feel bad for making my girl ill


Please don't feel bad, we all learn what suits our pets as we go along, what suits one may not suit another. I like a lot of others use Drontal and have never had any problems with them.


----------



## smudgebiscuit

Happy to report that after her experience with Bob Martin-Molly is well again today...no vomitting or diahhorea & is her usual happy smiley self


----------



## Rolosmum

Glad to hear!


----------



## newfiesmum

Don't rely on something just because it is sold at [email protected] For wormers or flea treatment, see the vet. Flea treatment sold over the counter from pet stores is usually ineffective at best. I certainly wouldn't trust wormers that did not come from the vet. I am sure she will be fine once she gets it out of her system but if you then go to the vet for more wormers be sure to tell them what she has had. May need a couple of weeks or so in between.


----------



## pika

Ah I'm sorry to hear your dog didn't react well.

But I must agree with all others who say Bob Martin is :thumbdown:

I gave Skye worming tablets by Bob Martin and she had the same reaction!


----------



## Gem2108

I gave my Jack Russell puppy Bob Martin worming tablets and he has been sick 4 times now! Really bad that these are available over the counter with very little warning about the differing ingredient and side effects.

I have always used the wormers given by the vets and will definitely be going back to them! 

It was partly my fault as I just wormed as normal and didn't realise the need for an empty stomach! I feel terrible.

My dog kept them down all night and the sickness kicked in this morning. Does anyone know if I will need to reworm?


----------



## candysmum

Bob Martin really aren't a good brand but people think they are nad thats why they sell. 

Panicur, drontol you can get them from Hyperdrug.co.uk 

She will be find but it annoying that pet shops dont stock good stock!


----------



## Milliepoochie

I used a Bob Martin Flea collar on Millie when she was younger - Never ever again - within two days she had no fur where the collar was and a red neck!

It Drontal and Frontline for us form now on.... Infact they were both fleaed last night and will be wormed next week. Ordering some more online tonight as I need bigge rtablets for Makita than what Ihave in the house for Millie.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Did he bring up undigested food this morning or just yellow bile? If it was food and you gave him the tablets with it or just soon after theres a chance they might not have worked. If it was just bile no food, theres are chance it should be OK.

A very gentle wormer for pups is Panacur oral paste. You give a half dose for 3 days if I remember rightly. It does roundworm (The most common one in pups, some tapeworm and giardia) One tube does 5Kg body weight over the 3 days for pups. You can get it from the vet, but usually cheaper on line
Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is one place. They also do a Panacur dog/cat liquid which also does the same thing and that you can even use for pregnant bitches. They do a 10% liquid and 2.5% liquid for small breeds. That you can get from vet medic too, or probably your vet. Might be worth a try if you have never used it before.


----------



## koekemakranka

Sorry for your bad experience. I have heard bad things about Bob martin. It is a shame that they are allowed to sell such rubbish. If it was human medicine, it would have been banned long ago. Don't beat yourself up about it: how were you to know? We buy things in good faith, wanting only the best for our pets.


----------



## Gem2108

Thank you for your help and advice. I will give Vet Medic a try.


----------



## Guest

Just ordered some Cestem from vetmed, buy three get one free! 

See how we go!...Hollys overdue getting wormed! This thread has remind me!

Glad Mollys feeling better


----------



## Blitz

One way of knowing that Bob Martin is not effective is whether it can be sold by a pet shop that is not licensed to sell wormers. In the 'old days' all the effective worming drugs were only obtainable from a vet so you knew that Bob Martin's wormer could not legally have anything in it that was actually going to kill worms. Nowadays a lot of pet shops have a license (and trained personell) so are allowed to sell those drugs that are not prescription only. But unless Bob Martin have changed a lot they will still be using an ineffective drug so the wormer wont actually do a lot of good. Old fashioned wormers worked by making the animal 'scour' out the worms rather than actually killing them and it sounds like this is what Bob Martin is still trying to do. As far as I know they are not a drug company are they, they just produce off the shelf dog products so nothing wrong with their shampoos etc but they are not the company to buy wormers and deflea products from.


----------

